# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Proszę o opis na podstawie wyniku badania

## Staszek

Witam. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć co dla zwykłego człowieka oznacza taki wynik badania. chciałbym lepiej zrozumieć diagnozę

Na poziomie L1 2 w obrebie kanalu kregowego nieco bardziej od strony lewej widoczny jest wewnatrzoponowy niejednorodny dosc dobrze ograniczony guz o wymiarach 3,6x1,6x1,2 cm. Przylega on od gory do stozka rdzenia kregowego. powoduje rozsuniecie nici koncowych.
centralne wypukliny tarcz mk L3 4 i L5 sl z ucisnieciem worka oponowego. Posrodkowo lewoboczna wypuklina tarczy mk l4 5 uciskajaca worek oponowz od strony lewej i zamykajaca lewy otwor mk.
Zmianz zwyrodnieniowe w trzonach kregowych i w obrebie tarcz mk na poziomach dyskopatii. poza tzm kregoslup ledzwiowy w badaniu mr nie wykazuje zmian.

Aha. do jakiego lekarza nalezy sie udac z takim wynikiem.
Z gory dziekuje
Staszek

----------


## zacheusz112

Prawdopodobnie zdiagnozowano u Pana nowotwór osłonek nerwów obwodowych.Może to być jeden z trzech przypuszczalnych rodzajów:
- nerwiakowłókniak 
- nerwiak osłonkowy
- oponiak
Każdy z tych rodzajów jest raczej zmianą łagodną, nadającą się do leczenia operacyjnego,które zazwyczaj gwarantuje pełne wyleczenie.Jednak dwa rodzaje, nerwiak i oponiak, mogą ulec zezłośliwieniu,ale są to raczej rzadkie przypadki.By dokładnie się przekonać o charakterze nowotworu, potrzebne będzie pobranie materiału z guza, do badania histopatologicznego.Myślę że zostanie Pan z tym skierowany do Poradni Chirurgii Ogólnej.Ale o tym powinien zadecydować lekarz który skierował Pana na badanie.

----------

